# DEWA in JVT



## seifimail (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi
I am thinking to move to JVT soon, but i heard alot of scary numbers in DEWA and others fees.

Does anyone know anything about DEWA bill and other expenses in 1BR town house in JVT?

Thank you


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi,

Will you be renting or buying?

I rent and pay between 700 AED in winter and 1,500 AED now in the middle of summer but my wife works from home so we have AC on all the time in at least one room. Both figures include the 5% housing fee.

We don't pay anything else, the landlord pays for the service fees etc.

We had huge water bills for the first few months as we didn't know what we should be paying but when we found out that we were paying more than 6 times our neighbour for water we had a company in to check for leaks and low and behold a pipe had split in the garden. Our landlord paid for the repairs and we are back to normal usage now of around 100 AED per month for water.

I hear the water leaks are pretty common on JVT.

It's a nice community to live in though, it has it's ups and downs but generally okay.

Hope this helps

Darren


----------



## seifimail (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you dear, Very Helpful.

What about pools and Gyms? conditions? availability? accessibility?

thank you again


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

There are no community pools or gyms.

There are community basketball and tennis courts though with children's play areas and parks dotted across the community.


----------

